
Ask HN: How do large SV companies handle the potential risk of the Intel ME - snackai
As the Intel Management Engine has the potential to actually compromise any given system, how do large SV companies handle the risk? I think Google and co. wouldn&#x27;t want to be backdoored by Intel.
======
wmf
Maybe they don't connect it to the Internet for one thing.

